# Dual Battery Kit



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

About to add a 2nd battery for lights, winch, stereo and feeder. I was wondering what dual battery kit you guys have/recommend. I have read numerous articles online but can't tell which is the best way to go. I have a '13 Polaris Crew 800.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I just added a second Optima to mine over the weekend. Plus still running the stock battery just to crank the Ranger only. I even added a Perko switch for all 3.


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just tied mine to the stock battery and wired my winch direct to it.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Surefire separator I think is the brand. 

Polaris sells a kit and you used to be able to get a kit on eBay by dj fab works.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

The one I had on my Polaris lasted about two weeks which is about the same amount of time two of my CV joints lasted....never again.....I'll see if I can find it to see what brand it is.....


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Ended up with the dirtworks kit off of Ebay. Looks basic and effective. We will see how it works.


----------

